# Best place or website to use to get a maid in Dubai



## sirajpurchase (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, can anyone help me in finding a maid? 
Best place or website to use to get a maid in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

sirajpurchase said:


> Hi, can anyone help me in finding a maid?
> Best place or website to use to get a maid in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks


Try one of these. I can't speak from experience but they look more legit than many other websites you might find.

DUBAIMAIDS.AE - PROFESSIONAL AND RELIABLE MAIDS, BABYSITTING, AND CLEANING SERVICES (same as maids.ae)
::Welcome Into READY MAIDS Web Site ::
Maid Services In Dubai


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

sirajpurchase said:


> Hi, can anyone help me in finding a maid?
> Best place or website to use to get a maid in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks



I had a kenyan lady looking for work the other day, send me a message if you are still looking.


----------



## farasha (Aug 3, 2010)

*Maid*



uncommonfavor said:


> I had a kenyan lady looking for work the other day, send me a message if you are still looking.


I am Kenyan and looking for a maid. im resuming back to work on the 25th of this month. Can i get info about this kenyan maid?


----------

